# How did it do THAT!



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

Okay, Yesterday I candled and I was going to wait til Friday to recandle but i had a question about the small one so I took it out to candle again when i noticed it cracked! 

I remember it did not have a crack when I put it back yesterday night. I swear it didn't have a crack. I put it back gentle. So i was surprised it was cracked on one end. From the middle to the other side on top. Wow. So I cracked it open in a bowl, and omg. it had a small embryo growing. I am depressed cuz i don't know how it cracked. . 

There was NO crack yesterday night.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Do you have an egg roller? Maybe it just got too rough. I don't have an egg roller because Serama eggs are so small this is something that happens with them... Otherwise maybe the fan blew it into another egg ooor... like I said accidents happen. Sorry though, I hate it when that happens..


----------



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

i have an egg turner. 
it came with the incubator. 
the egg was small, and either a RIR or Leghorn.


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

sometimes you can seal a crack like that with elmers glue- don't be depressed, its part of learning...


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Next time you see a crack leave it alone. Chicks will still hatch from cracked eggs if the membrane is not torn.


----------



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

How can u tell if a membrane is torn? Doesanyone have a picture????


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Just leave them and be patient. No more cracking them open. Lol


----------



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

lol. I'll try not too. But that egg cracked on it's own. lol.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I have never candled ... What will be ... shall.

To each their own ...


----------



## mstricer (Oct 18, 2012)

Chicks4me said:


> i have an egg turner.
> it came with the incubator.
> the egg was small, and either a RIR or Leghorn.


If the egg was small it wasn't either a RIR or leghorn, both are big and legions lay white eggs.


----------



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

I know what breeds the farm has... rir and leghorns. Wish they'd tell me which b4 getting em.


----------



## mstricer (Oct 18, 2012)

Legions lay white eggs, RIR lay brown eggs. That should be easy enough. If you have all brown eggs then you only have RIR. If all white they ate leghorns


----------

